# Bugging Out With A Kid



## hashbrown

I have a 7 year old and last year started taking him with me. It was time to restock a cache and I brought him with me today. At the moment he is sleeping in a half shelter and I'm sitting beside a fire listening to the coyotes yip and reveling in such an awesome day. The cache that we restocked today is about 2 miles from my home we have food water tools and ammo at this sight. We store it under a rock ledge in a sealed bucket and a pack. There is a couple of days worth of stuff here and plenty to be able to get to the next cache. After we made it to the sight this afternoon we set up camp and my son then played, swung on grape vines target practiced and just spent bonding time together. It's so rewarding for me to be able to do these sort of things with him. I guess what I'm trying to say is take those kiddos out, enjoy them and teach them ways to survive.



Cache location


----------



## sgtusmc98

Looks like fun!


----------



## jeff47041

Haven't seen pictures of him in a while. He sure is growing!
He is learning so much from you, that he will use the rest of his life.

How often do you restock your caches?


----------



## camo2460

Hashbrown this world is lucky to have people like you in it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hashbrown

jeff47041 said:


> Haven't seen pictures of him in a while. He sure is growing!
> He is learning so much from you, that he will use the rest of his life.
> 
> How often do you restock your caches?


We check on them about every 6 months add some things and use some of the semi perishable items. I had mre for dinner last night and Jacob had a can of ravioli and then Spam and eggs for breakfast. I had packed the eggs in with us and baked them in a pan on the fire mostly because I didnt want to clean an egg pan. We left quite a few things there and could really tell it by the weight of the bags packing out this afternoon. I so enjoyed this little trip and cant wait for the next one, we did a couple in the winter last year. They were hardcore we built our shelter and stayed in it one evening and then went back again and stayed in it while the snow was on. We almost froze out that time we really need to get better sleeping bags and gear before this winter.


----------



## camo2460

I like the primitive shelter, out standing job!


----------



## hashbrown

camo2460 said:


> I like the primitive shelter, out standing job!


Thanks camo! It had a pocket full of nails in the frame and it still standing almost a year later. We had a piece of camo clothe that we used for a door.


----------



## bacpacker

AWESOME pics. Thanks for sharing them. That's something he will remember his whole life.


----------



## camo2460

The only problem I have with primitive shelters in my area are the Ticks and Chiggers in Spring and Summer. I seem to draw them like a Magnet.


----------



## hashbrown

camo2460 said:


> The only problem I have with primitive shelters in my area are the Ticks and Chiggers in Spring and Summer. I seem to draw them like a Magnet.


The seed ticks are obnoxious right now!


----------



## Starcreek

I love the pictures. You're doing a great job. And he's a handsome lad!
I have been teaching my grandsons how to recognize edible wild plants, and sometimes when they come over I'll quiz them -- do you remember what this is? What can you do with it?

One of them is nearly 7, and you're right, that's not too young to learn basic survival skills. Besides, it looks like y'all are having a blast!


----------



## hashbrown

Starcreek said:


> I love the pictures. You're doing a great job. And he's a handsome lad!
> I have been teaching my grandsons how to recognize edible wild plants, and sometimes when they come over I'll quiz them -- do you remember what this is? What can you do with it?
> 
> One of them is nearly 7, and you're right, that's not too young to learn basic survival skills. Besides, it looks like y'all are having a blast!


Jacob has been asking about joining Cub Scouts, I said he could but I think he will be a little disappointed. I would rather keep him under my wing anyway. Not saying Scouts is a bad thing but I'm betting he wont get to do the type of things we do together.


----------



## Cotton

hashbrown said:


> The seed ticks are obnoxious right now!


American beautyberry - Callicarpa americana or Dog fennel - Eupatorium capillifolium&#8230; Both will drive off mosquitoes, ticks and chiggers. I crush the leaves and rub on exposed skin. Young dog fennel is sometimes flexible, I break off a stalk and tie them around my ankles. Both plants grow in MO.

I tincture both with rubbing alcohol (external use only), put in a spray bottle from the dollar store. They make a very good natural insect repellent. Spay it on and the alcohol evaporates. Stains white clothes though&#8230;


----------



## TheLazyL

camo2460 said:


> The only problem I have with primitive shelters in my area are the Ticks and Chiggers in Spring and Summer. I seem to draw them like a Magnet.


A smoky fire inside the shelter will help drive the critters out.


----------



## hashbrown

After school tonight Jacob asked me if I would take a little walk with him, I was tired from work but I couldn't refuse. He is getting pretty good with a 22 and he got himself a squirrel. I cleaned it for him and my wife will fry it for his dinner tonight. He is proud of himself


----------



## Cotton

hashbrown said:


> After school tonight Jacob asked me if I would take a little walk with him, I was tired from work but I couldn't refuse. He is getting pretty good with a 22 and he got himself a squirrel. I cleaned it for him and my wife will fry it for his dinner tonight. He is proud of himself


He "barked" the squirrel! Good shooting! I learned how from my grand dad shooting at walnuts. We had a huge old black walnut tree at the edge of the yard. We sat on the front porch and starting one Aug. shooting at the green walnuts. I think I was about 6.


----------



## hashbrown

Cotton said:


> He "barked" the squirrel! Good shooting! I learned how from my grand dad shooting at walnuts. We had a huge old black walnut tree at the edge of the yard. We sat on the front porch and starting one Aug. shooting at the green walnuts. I think I was about 6.


Same here only we spent an unbelievable amount of time as a kid shooting hickory nuts and acorns. I have Jacob practice on hickory nuts with his bb gun and its making him a pretty decent shot wit a 22.


----------



## Cotton

Grandpa loved squirrel brains with his scrambled eggs... I gag as I write this . I do remember eating them but don't remember the taste. Grandpa had a bad stroke when I was about 6. So much wisdom I could have learned was slowed dramatically. So much plant knowledge was lost, my biggest regret. 

Good job on your boy! Teaching him kindness, wisdom and the need to eat!


----------



## hashbrown

Cotton said:


> Grandpa loved squirrel brains with his scrambled eggs... I gag as I write this . I do remember eating them but don't remember the taste. Grandpa had a bad stroke when I was about 6. So much wisdom I could have learned was slowed dramatically. So much plant knowledge was lost, my biggest regret.
> 
> Good job on your boy! Teaching him kindness, wisdom and the need to eat!


I've had squirrel brains and eggs many times and my Grandpa taught me everything I know. I was lucky to get 40 years of hunting fishing trapping and foraging with him. What I wouldn't give for one more trapping season with him. This was me and him skinning squirrels when I was a kid.


----------



## tsrwivey

hashbrown said:


> Jacob has been asking about joining Cub Scouts, I said he could but I think he will be a little disappointed. I would rather keep him under my wing anyway. Not saying Scouts is a bad thing but I'm betting he wont get to do the type of things we do together.


Become the group leader, then you can decide what to teach. . Jacob sure is growing fast!


----------



## Balls004

You're doing a good thing there Hashbrown! Glad to see you've got a willing student too.

Teach him all you can, and one day, long after he goes through the "I know it all" stage kids hit, he'll tell you, "Thanks Dad, for teaching me all the things you did"...


----------



## hashbrown

Started packing our bags for this weekend. We will be heading to a spike camp that I've hunted from many times to do a little scouting. It's so nice that Jacob is old enough to come along and I think I have my brother convinced in coming along this time as well. I have no food stored at this sight and it's a good hike to get to it so we will be packing our food and traveling light. We will be close to the lake so maybe we can catch a bluegill for our breakfast.


----------



## hashbrown

Today my wife was feeling under the weather so we let her sleep. Jacob and I decided to cook our breakfast out side over a fire. We broke out the cast iron built a fire and whipped up some biscuit dough. I forgot to turn the dutch oven while cooking the biscuits so it scorched the bottom of 4 biscuits so the dog had breakfast with us.


----------



## musketjim

Good job to both of you. I'm training my granddaughter for the Chilkoot Trail (Klondike Gold Rush) next summer with me, my daughter and my wife and son-in-laws folks. Can't wait, it'll be my 4th trip.


----------



## Necro

Awesome man, I've got to get into bringing my little ones out when they're old enough.


----------



## hashbrown

Jacob and I cut a little jag of wood this morning, kids can be more helpful than they are given credit for. I'd rather have him working by my side than a lot of men I know.


----------



## tsrwivey

That last picture is the devil! Hate those things!


----------



## hashbrown

tsrwivey said:


> That last picture is the devil! Hate those things!


Ive never had to worry about them cutting firewood! The weather has been so strange, there were literally 1000s of them in this tree.


----------



## HardCider

Awesome job Hashbrown. He will be a chip off the old block and you will never regret a single second spent with him. And it could very well save his bacon down the road. I started taking our youngest son out hunting and trapping when he was five years old so the woods and swamps were no stranger to him. 8 years later he took a "short cut" to the mess hall while at boy scout camp. He ended up getting turned around in a 1400 acre swamp for several days and walked out the other side a little hungry and bug bit but no worst for wear. It could have been tragic if he had panicked. He wasn't too happy about making the national news but you never know how the things and confidence you are teaching him now may help him later


----------



## crabapple

Cotton said:


> Grandpa loved squirrel brains with his scrambled eggs... I gag as I write this . I do remember eating them but don't remember the taste. Grandpa had a bad stroke when I was about 6. So much wisdom I could have learned was slowed dramatically. So much plant knowledge was lost, my biggest regret.
> 
> Good job on your boy! Teaching him kindness, wisdom and the need to eat!


You have a Plant Journal, so your life work will live on.
Let us know if you put it in print, some of us would like a copy.


----------



## crabapple

hashbrown said:


> Jacob and I cut a little jag of wood this morning, kids can be more helpful than they are given credit for. I'd rather have him working by my side than a lot of men I know.


Where I work, we have to use gloves if we touch a wooden pallet.
I laugh when I move a pallet, because I have loaded & unloaded green fire wood at age 6-12 with no gloves. At 10 years old I was chief limber, as soon as the tree stop rocking on the ground, I was swinging an 5 pound ax at the bottom limbs. I had to finish up & help younger brothers drag the limbs clear so Dad could walk the trunk cutting it up as he went.


----------



## hashbrown

I got a great deal on a pile of MREs so Jacob and I woke up early this morning and hit the woods to scatter a few around in some of our caches. I hope we will never have to use them but if so they will be where we need them. While we were out today we had a chance to practice fire starting and woods navigation and gun safety. I also had a chance to show him where I would camp long term if need be and had him get us home from that point. It was a chilly day but we had a hell of a good time.


----------



## hashbrown

It's starting to be one of my favorite times of the year me and my little woods warrior are taking to the brush. We went out Sunday and cleaned out the spring on the back of our place and made a big circle. The ticks, chiggers and horse flies ate us up but I have a feeling the frost will take care of them in a few weeks.


----------



## hashbrown

My Brother came over this afternoon and we started building our deer camp. He will stay with us in camp over the weekend to get it ready for this season. My boy is so excited to spend and few days in the woods.


----------



## hashbrown

We have spent a couple of nights in this camp. It's been a great time with perfect weather. Kind of hate to leave this afternoon.


----------



## RevWC

Biscuits and Gravy and Family while camping! Can't get a whole lot better!


----------



## hashbrown

RevWC said:


> Biscuits and Gravy and Family while camping! Can't get a whole lot better!


It was really a nice time!


----------



## hashbrown

We are out at our semi permanent camp readying it for some winter camping. We are going to go ahead and spend the night.


----------



## Meerkat

Just think we use to do this for fun. I'm a professional camper although older still know all the tricks. Nice pics. 

I'll have to put this one in my 'Went To' thread.


----------



## hashbrown

We had one hell of a fine evening. It got pretty cold about 2am but still a great time!


----------



## hashbrown

........................


----------



## LastOutlaw

You have a good family and a good life Hashbrown.


----------



## hashbrown

LastOutlaw said:


> You have a good family and a good life Hashbrown.


I couldn't ask for any better!


----------



## hashbrown

We headed out yesterday go a 4 mile hike. The lake is down about 15ft so we did a little beach combing. Jacob found the most interesting find of the day a gar head. It was a cold day but a fun one for sure!


----------



## hashbrown

We had torrential rains a couple of weeks ago and it ruined our camp. Jake and I are talking about building a more permanent shack. I don't know why we haven't done it already considering the business we are in and have material piled up around our ears.


----------



## Danil54

I think it is so good to spend time with family and teach your kids while they are young. No matter what path he chooses in life, those are the memories that he will look back on. After seeing these pictures, I have no doubt that ya'll will enjoy yourselves rebuilding too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hashbrown

Danil54 said:


> I think it is so good to spend time with family and teach your kids while they are young. No matter what path he chooses in life, those are the memories that he will look back on. After seeing these pictures, I have no doubt that ya'll will enjoy yourselves rebuilding too. Thank you for sharing.


I spend as much time with him as I possibly can.


----------



## hashbrown

Jake and I took a big circle around our place today. Squirrel season starts next weekend and I have one excited boy!


----------



## hashbrown

When bullfrogs fly!


----------



## hashbrown

The boy and I have a big trip planned and I have enough material saved up to build us a hell of a nice winter cabin this year. I'm so excited to get started!


----------



## RedBeard

Looks like you got a cool setup. Must not have many black bears in your neck of the woods?


----------



## hashbrown

RedBeard said:


> Looks like you got a cool setup. Must not have many black bears in your neck of the woods?


Ive only seen 2 bears on my place over the last few years. Just last week we were up at our pond and a bear had been all over the pond bank. They seem to pass through around this time a year.


----------



## RedBeard

I was asking because here in NH if you leave any food around in anything but a welded steel box the bears will find it and eat it. They have amazing sniffers and can get into anything. For instance i get my grain in plastic 55 gallon food grade barrels with good screw on lids. Had on half full and the [email protected]#$ took the whole barrel. Gone! Never to be seen again. They broke into every grain location i tried. Stole a 180 bucks in grain that year. Then i got sick of it and got a bag of rock salt. Hehehe that changed their tune. We have so many here they are like rats. I could never get away with doing stashes like you do.


----------



## readytogo

No school will never give that child the knowledge and wisdom you and mother are giving him ,I truly admired you guys .Is that SOS and biscuits I smell.? You bring back some real memories there fellow.
God Bless.
Ps .Has he learn to start a fire with a magnifying glass yet. Good thing to have in your supplies.


----------



## hashbrown

The boy taking out the trash


----------



## crabapple

Hashbrown the only thing that going to change for you after TSHTF.
Is no grid & no 9-5 so to speak.
The rest will be everyday life.


----------



## hashbrown

crabapple said:


> Hashbrown the only thing that going to change for you after TSHTF.
> Is no grid & no 9-5 so to speak.
> The rest will be everyday life.


I'm gonna miss ice cream!


----------



## tmttactical

hashbrown said:


> I'm gonna miss ice cream!


Yea, I am going to miss the stash of ice cream the Wizard keeps.


----------



## Pessimistic2

hashbrown said:


> The boy taking out the trash


I have no clue WHY, but the 'possum population around here has just exploded! Used to be the '*****, but at least they're good eating...damn 'possums ain't good for nothin'!! :dunno:


----------



## Pessimistic2

tmttactical said:


> Yea, I am going to miss the stash of ice cream the Wizard keeps.


Bo delivers....for a price!


----------



## sgtusmc98

hashbrown said:


> I'm gonna miss ice cream!


I've thought about that, not necessarily ice cream but ice cold drinks, ice cream would be real nice though. I hope to have solar for my freezers, having a cold drink on a hot day goes a long way when nothing else is normal.

Ice cream though sounds like a good goal, my wife already makes it so it is mostly dairy and sugar I think, flavor could be wild fruits or peaches if my trees ever do their thing.


----------

